# O-Ring for Ista CO2 Canister?



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm currently using a 1L CO2 canister from ISTA. Part of the attraction of this style tank is that it has the type of connector that allows it to be filled at paintball shops which are easy to find. The only problem is that an o-ring is needed to form a seal with the equipment at the paintball shop and I don't have one.

Anyone know where such an o-ring can be purchased?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

For anyone in the same boat, you can take the Ista canister to CamCarb and they can refill it without you having to provide a special o-ring.


----------

